
JIT Assembler Library for Multiple ISAs - vmorgulis
https://github.com/hlide/jitasm
======
stcredzero
I wonder if they know about TAOS and its virtual ISA JIT VM?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607)

------
pkhuong
How is it validated? I have yet to discover something more frustrating than
debugging a code generation bug that's actually an assembler bug.

~~~
hlide
there is a define to uncomment for generating instructions and decoding them
with capstone to check whether they are valid.

I mean there is main to output them on stdout so you can check.

------
jrk
The close parallel is AsmJit:
[https://github.com/kobalicek/asmjit](https://github.com/kobalicek/asmjit).
I'm curious how it compares.

------
jey
This looks like the very start of a project that's not far along (and hasn't
been updated in a year). Why is it interesting at this stage?

~~~
hlide
yeah, it is an experimental project which isn't even multi-platform right now.
There are some parts I don't like and have not a lot of time to rework it.

------
gsnedders
How does this compare with numerous other similar things (LLVM, libJIT,
Lightning, etc.)?

~~~
hlide
not usable

